# Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

*Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*

Wieder so weit  neues Angebot von Humble Bundle dies mal SEGA  nach Sid Meiers kann man sich wieder was tolles wie Rome Total War . Wer kauft sich den Pack?


----------



## sonic1monkey (18. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*

mach doch den Link gleich mit rein....

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*

Läuft das nicht schon seit 5 Tagen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*

Ja, aber lieber später als nie . Also ich hab schon gekauft  (obwohl ich Rome und COH hatte aber CD verloren) freu mich schon auf die Wochen mit Rome


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*

Alles klar

Leider bin ich kein Fan von den Spielen dort, obwohl ich Sonic früher als Kind bis zum Abwinken gezockt habe^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*

Ich liebe Total War Serie  mehr als CoD gesuchtet . (mit CoD hab ich mit 4-5 Jahren angefangen (eSport ich komme))


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2014)

Dann warst du aber schon wirklich früh dabei


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

Ja ne  hab alle CoD Teile außer Ghost vom Anfang bis Ende auf Hardcore geschafft ^^


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*

Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed hätte ich gerne mal für die Wii U für den Preis.

Alpha Protocol sieht aber ganz interessant aus.


----------



## Shona (19. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Läuft das nicht schon seit 5 Tagen?


 Jop und es ist ein Witz den in DE ist da Bundle zensiert (DAS ERSTE MAL)! In allen anderen Länder gibt es Typing of the Dead ansatt Sonci & All-Star Raing Transformed


----------



## Capone2412 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*



Shona schrieb:


> Jop und es ist ein Witz den in DE ist da Bundle zensiert (DAS ERSTE MAL)! In allen anderen Länder gibt es Typing of the Dead ansatt Sonci & All-Star Raing Transformed


 
Kann man das Humble Bundle irgendwie trotzdem als "internationale Version" kaufen, ohne die Gefahr der Account-Sperrung bei Steam einzugehen?


----------



## Shona (19. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*



Capone2412 schrieb:


> Kann man das Humble Bundle irgendwie trotzdem als "internationale Version" kaufen, ohne die Gefahr der Account-Sperrung bei Steam einzugehen?


 Was ich gelesen habe soll es per Proxy/VPN gehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Man muss Proxy/VPN nur ausmachen bei bezahlen den PayPal mag das garnicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. März 2014)

He was meint ihr? Ich habe schon das 3 mal gekauft


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. März 2014)

*AW: Humble Bundle - Sega für 0,78&euro;*



Shona schrieb:


> Jop und es ist ein Witz den in DE ist da Bundle zensiert (DAS ERSTE MAL)! In allen anderen Länder gibt es Typing of the Dead ansatt Sonci & All-Star Raing Transformed


 
Ich hab mich schon gewundert ob dies kein Problem in Deutschland gewesen sei mit The typing of the dead: Overkill. Wobei die USK und BPjM da mal ein Auge zudrücken könnten: Die Textboxen verdecken doch schon so einiges, und man schaut auch oft aus klavier runter damit man sich bloß nicht vertippt. Wobei House of the Dead: Overkill meines wissens nicht mal vorgelegt wurde. Man war sich wohl sicher war dass es indiziert werden würde.

und außerdem: Ich habe mit dem erstem Typing of the Dead schnell tippen gelernt, für mich geht das mehr als Lernsoftware denn als Game durch (Lernspiel eventuell)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_nNcv1-oc0


----------

